# Steff456 goes Gamescom - Bilder und Impressionen vom ersten Tag



## Steff456 (19. August 2011)

Ich habe bereits zur *Cebit 2010* und* Cebit 2011* sowie zur *GamesCom 2009* und *GamesCom 2010* meine Eindrücke festgehalten und möchte dies zu diesjähringen GamesCom auch tun.

Bevor es aber losging, hieß es erstmal warten. Das war auch das Motto der GamesCom, denn es war wirklich, wirklich voll. 
Der Eingang und die Hallen waren diesmal bedingt durch die Schulferien in NRW deutlich voller für einen Donnerstag als in den letzten zwei Jahre.

Ich entschuldige mich jetzt schonmal für die teilweise schlechte Qualität der Bilder.. meine Kamera ist nicht die Beste und wird erst nächstes Jahr ersetzt.
Doch nun rein ins Getümmel! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




So ein Gedränge gab es am Eingang noch nie (Es war ca 10.20 Uhr). Normalerweise läuft man zu den Kartenscannern und kommt ohne Wartezeit durch. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Drinnen war es dann etwas leerer, doch vor allem die Hallen 6 und 9 waren wirklich voll (selbst um 19 Uhr!). Blockbuster wie Modern Warfare 3, Battlefield 3 und die Blizzard Titel haben dieses Jahr wieder sehr viele Leute angezogen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Da ich schon gespannt auf Guild Wars 2 warte, bin ich natürlich direkt zum NCSoft Stand gegangen, welcher in Halle 9 vorzufinden war.
Eigentlich wollte ich es mal antesten, aber diese Absicht hatten auch viele andere. 15 Minuten zuschauen haben mir aber einen guten Eindruck vermittelt. Vor allem die Grafik ist wirklich gut geworden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Auch Nintendo war wie jedes Jahr mit einem in Weiß gehaltenen Stand mit blauer Beleuchtung vor Ort.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Auch die USK war auf der diesjährigen Gamescom und die Besucher mussten unglaublich schwere Fragen beantworten. 
Wer kann mir die Lösung für diese Frage nennen? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Der beste Stand war natürlich der von COMPUTEC MEDIA. Ich habe mir ersteinmal mein Abo-Geschenk geholt (Bestehend aus Mauspad, Fingerboard, Flaschenöffner und Werbung).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Nebenan war GameStop vorzufinden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Doch nun zu meinem persönlichen Highlight! Hinter Halle 8 war wieder ein großer Außenbereich (Sand aufgeschüttet und viele Sitzmöglichkeiten). Dazu gehörte auch eine lustige Attraktion: 
Ohne Wartezeit wird man in die Höhe katapultiert und nach uns war dann die Hölle los, weil viele es auch mal probieren wollten.
Am besten lehnt man sich im Flug nach vorne, wenn man ein paar Saltos machen will.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ein großer BBQ Grill wurde auch aufgebaut.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Steff456 (19. August 2011)

Nach einer kurzen Pause ging es dann wieder in die angenehm kühlen Hallen.
Auf 'Krieg im Norden' warte ich auch sehnsüchtig.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wie jedes Jahr ist auch Microsoft mit der XBOX360 und Kinect am Start. Für mich als PC-Spieler uninteressant.
Auch diesen Stand kennt man schon aus den vergangenen zwei Jahren. 
Wieso werden keine neuen Stände designt, sodern immer die alten verwendet?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Auch für die kleinen Besucher gab es extra Spiele (LEGO Star Wars spiele ich aber auch, vor allem im Koop )




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Besonders lustig ist dieses Monsterspiel, denn man muss die Arme hoch und runter bewegen, damit seine Spielfigur immer weiter nach oben kommt (ein Kinect Spiel). 
Das sah wirklich komisch aus, wie sich da manch einer zum Affen gemacht hat.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Der Nachfolger von Batman: Arkham Asylum konnte auch getestet werden. Die Wartezeit war mir auch hier zu lange.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Hier nochmal der weiße Nintendo Stand. 
Der Schwerpunkt lag dieses Jahr eher beim 3DS und nicht bei der Wii oder Wii U (letztere wurde nicht gezeigt).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Der Sprecher von Mario kommentierte hier eine Spielszene, was wirklich sehr unterhaltsam war.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Auch die Konkurrenz zu Super Mario gab es zu sehen - Sonic




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Am Sony Ericsson Stand war um ca 18 Uhr außerdem Notch, der Erfinder von Minecraft, für eine Autogrammstunde vor Ort. (Ich denke zumindest, dass er es war)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Steff456 (19. August 2011)

Der Nachfolger vom Überraschungshit Sniper: Ghost Warrior war ebenfalls vertreten. 
Leider war die Schlange selbst um 19 Uhr noch so lang, dass ich nicht warten wollte, um es anzuspielen.
Wie wäre es mal mit einer 'Ab 18' Halle, wo man den Leuten, die gerade spielen zuschauen kann?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Der schöne Risen 2 Stand mit karibischem Flair.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Natürlich war auch Alternate wieder vertreten. Da in letzter Zeit aber kaum neue Hardware erschienen ist, war dieser Stand eher uninteressant.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Der Eingabegerätespezialist Thrustmaster hatte einen sehr auffällig beleuchteten Stand.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Razer sowieso (vor allem die Messebabes waren bei Razer eindeutig am besten, vgl. http://files.spieletipps.de/picture_img/3e/bf/39/3ebf39_4e4c21cf363b3.jpg)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ubisoft war ebenfalls mit vielen Spielen vertreten. Vor allem die gute Grafik von Driver hat mich beeindruckt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ein sehr schönes und echt wirkendes Poster gab es am Far Cry 3 Stand zu sehen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Tera sowie Star Trek konnte man anspielen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Sapphire ist sowieso immer und überall dabei.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Steff456 (19. August 2011)

Und nochmal Free2Play Titel.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Intel hatte wie jedes Jahr eine Gaming Area eingerichtet. Wir haben da 4x Unreal Tournament gegen 7 andere gepspielt und jedes mal hat einer von uns das Team Deathmatch gewonnen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Gegen Mittag war dann der Außenbereich trotz heißer Temperaturen gut gefüllt.
Nach dem heißen Donnerstag auf der GamesCom 2009 war dies der wirklich wärmste Messetag, den ich je hatte.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Hardwareversender Nr.2.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Notebookfreunde konnten am XMG Stand die neusten Laptops ausprobieren. 
Leider sind die Laptops für meinen Geschmack etwas zu dick, sodass sie nicht ganz so perfekt sind für unterwegs (15,6").




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Um sich von der Masse abzuheben, hat EA diesmal wirklich gute Arbeit geleistet. Dieser Jet hat sich gut in das Gesamtbild eingefügt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Doch nun zu meinem favorisierten Stand - Star Wars: The Old Republic. 
Ich freue mich schon richtig auf dieses Spiel und habe es bereits vorbestellt.
Immerhin konnte man den anderen Spielern zuschauen, ohne sich selbst anzustellen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Einmal drehen = 5€ Paysafecard.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich nutze nur Antivir, aber bei Kaspersky waren sehr gut aussehende Damen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Das erfolgreiche MMORPG Rift war natürlich auch zu sehen. TRION hatte außerdem einen echt durchgeknallten Moderator engagiert:
Der wirft ein T-Shirt in die Menge, mit dem er sich vorher den Schweiß vom Körper gewischt hat (unter den Armen, am Bauch).
3/4 der Leute wollten es haben 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Erneut ein Free2Play Titel.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Steff456 (19. August 2011)

Nochmal der Star Wars Stand.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Eigentlich hatte ich vor, mich da anzustellen... doch wie schon erwähnt konnte man den Spielern zuschauen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Hier die schönen Autos von Need for Speed (PLATZVERSCHWENDUNG). Spielestationen wären cooler gewesen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




EA hatte auch eine eigene Bühne, auf der gerade eine Präsentation über den Fussball Manager 2012 lief.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Nochmal das Flugzeug von Battlefield 3.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und ein schönes Artwork.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Blizzard punktet mit vielen Spielestationen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mein Name ist Bond.. James Bond.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Von 14-15 Uhr konnt man am COMPUTEC Stand mit den Radakteuren sprechen. Von eigentlich 4 Redakteuren hat sich aber nur Marc getraut 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Die Sonnenbrille ist immer dabei.. (Bitte nicht aus dem Forum bannen.. du weißt schon )
Leider gab es dieses Jahr keine Standshow (beansprucht zu viel Zeit, die jetzt in das Heft und die Online Berichterstattung geflossen ist).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Eine Runde Basketball?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Steff456 (19. August 2011)

Weitere Spiele




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ein Wettbewerb in Trackmania 2 Canyon.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Den PvP Modus von Guild Wars 2 konnte man auch anspielen.. Doch erneut haben mich lange Schlangen davon abgehalten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Nochmal der tropische Risen 2 Stand von der anderen Seite.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Zum Schluss noch ein paar Eindrücke von der Deutschen Casemod Meisterschaft. Wie immer auch mit einem 24 Stunden Live Modding.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Steff456 (19. August 2011)

Selbst PCGH hat noch keine Testsamples.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Das beste Foto der GamesCom 11 wurde dieses Jahr nicht in den Messehallen, sondern auf der Brücke in Richtung Hauptbahnhof gemacht.
Dort ist auf dem Gehweg eine kleine Zeichnung zu sehen. 
Es befindet sich auf der rheinabwärts gelegenen Seite ungefähr in der Mitte der Brücke und der Kopf zeigt in Richtung Messegelände.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




So, das war die diesjährige GamesCom aus meiner Sicht. Ich hatte sehr viel Spaß und hoffe, dass ein kleiner Eindruck davon durch die Bilder vermittelt wird. Natürlich wurde auch diesmal die obligatorische Coca Cola Zero vor der Messe verteilt.
Wer ein oder mehrere Bilder in höherer Auflösung benötigt, kann mir gerne eine Nachricht schreiben.
Kommentare sind ausdrücklich erwünscht.

Vielen Vielen Dank fürs Lesen und Anschauen und *bis zum nächsten Mal!*

Euer
Steff456


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (19. August 2011)

Hi 
Supergelungene aufnahmen.
(Glaub ,meine Cam kann ich langsam vergessen)
War echt voll am Donnerstag.(vergleich:Sammstag 2010)

Must noch deine Präsente ablichten.

kann ja mal meine Zeigen^^.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        









			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




(wen es dir nicht gefällt lösch ich die Bilder wieder,gibt aber iwi keinen Bilderthread^^)



MFG


----------



## Steff456 (19. August 2011)

Nein ist okay 

Das HDD Ding wollte ich auch haben, aber ich kam bei ALTERNATE zu spät. Imnmerhin ein Lüfter.
Und die Minecraft Köpfe waren auch nicht mehr da, als Notch am Sony Ericsson Stand war.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (19. August 2011)

Soweit ich weiss war Notch überhaupt nicht auf der Gamescom,weil er geheiratet hat.

Dafür hab ich Erkan gesehen.

Den Lüfter hab ich später leider nicht mehr bekommen. lol(viel mir zu spät ein).


----------



## Steff456 (19. August 2011)

Also ich bin der Meinung, dass er da war..


----------



## Rizzard (19. August 2011)

Geile Sache, so hab ich mir das vorgestellt. Endlich gibts mal Impressionen zu sehen.


----------



## gramallama (20. August 2011)

Du hast über dem Bild von Tera geschrieben es sei Free2Play. Ist es aber nicht  Wäre mit zumindest sehr neu. Ansonsten super Bilder.


----------



## Steff456 (20. August 2011)

Stimmt, ist schon korrigiert. Das Star Trek wird aber f2p


----------



## Progs-ID (1. September 2011)

Schöne Bilder. Konnte dieses Jahr leider nicht dort sein, und bin irgendwie auch froh, bei diesem Ansturm, nicht dagewesen zu sein. Bei meiner Größe und Gewicht wäre ich erdrückt worden. Versuche nächstes Jahr mal hinzukommen.


----------

